# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Change topic/thread title?

## mozltovcoktail

Is there a way to change the title of a topic/thread that I've started?

Thaaaaanks,
Aaron

----------


## Jaxilon

I think you just have to ask a CL if they can change the title for you. It's pretty easy so just let us know what you want it to be.

----------


## mozltovcoktail

Ah, ok. I wanted to change my topic in the WIP World/Regional sub-forum from "WIP: The Islands - Feedback wanted" to just "WIP: The Islands". Thanks!

----------


## Jacktannery

I'd also like to request a topic change - I stupidly miss-spelled ASSAULT as ASSUALT in the title of this thread:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...699#post183699

I'd be very grateful if a moderator could change it.

----------


## Lukc

Done.  :Smile:  have a nice day!

----------

